# Webco?



## chromedonkey (Dec 1, 2007)

can anyone tell me if Webco ever stamped a "w" in the headtube gusset? I have an old Bobby Encinas bike w/ original decals and I remember he rode for Webco and Mongoose. I'll try and post a pic soon as the resolution was too fine to post. the "w" is cut out from the gusset not just stamped. The decals all say Shimano BMX and #1 on the headtube. frame has a small crack at the seattube and toptube. complete and original execpt for rear wheel is a chrome CB. front wheel looks mongoose w/ holes drilled into rim , opc and lightning style pedals. - does anyone have intrest in this bike will trade or sell for very fair price.
-Nate

-more info: one of my friends says it no Webco but a Mongoose spin-off company. check pics. - local sale currently pending - I'll relist on this site before putting it up anywhere else.


----------



## stingraynut-w-kids (Dec 2, 2007)

I may be interested depending on the price. Shoot me an email with your asking price and please include shipping to Willard, Ohio 44890 .
stingraynut-w-kids@hotmail.com
                                            Thanks,
                                                 Jeff:eek:


----------



## stingraynut-w-kids (Dec 4, 2007)

*CW for sale?*

Are you selling the CW in the last picture? If so I am interested in that too!!!!
                                                                      Jeff:eek:


----------



## Mad Mike (Jan 29, 2009)

*webco*

From what I remember,the first one's did not have the "W". Looked like a Mongoose.Your's is probably a later version,I'de guess early 80's,but is the real deal.Good Luck-M


----------



## Roc (Jan 29, 2009)

*Webco*

The silver one might be a Weinert? Would need better pictures to be sure. If it is, I'd be very interested in it. I'll take my place in line here.


----------



## flat black kustoms (Feb 17, 2009)

*Not A Webco !*



chromedonkey said:


> can anyone tell me if Webco ever stamped a "w" in the headtube gusset? I have an old Bobby Encinas bike w/ original decals and I remember he rode for Webco and Mongoose. I'll try and post a pic soon as the resolution was too fine to post. the "w" is cut out from the gusset not just stamped. The decals all say Shimano BMX and #1 on the headtube. frame has a small crack at the seattube and toptube. complete and original execpt for rear wheel is a chrome CB. front wheel looks mongoose w/ holes drilled into rim , opc and lightning style pedals. - does anyone have intrest in this bike will trade or sell for very fair price.
> -Nate
> 
> -more info: one of my friends says it no Webco but a Mongoose spin-off company. check pics. - local sale currently pending - I'll relist on this site before putting it up anywhere else.




Jammin' Jimmy Weinert bmx frame.....RARE !


----------

